# Wildlife Photography



## Todd Huffman (Nov 10, 2004)

Just found this site and wanted to say Hi!
I really enjoy Wildlife Photography and would like to talk camera's, lenses or techniques with anyone interested.
Here is a couple of recent shots. Taken with a Nikon D1X and a Nikkor AFS 200-400mm VR Lense.
Hope you enjoy.
Regards,
Todd Huffman- Trinidad, CO


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 10, 2004)

Those are really outstanding. Good to have you aboard . Maybe you can teach us how to do that kind of work.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 11, 2004)

Awesome Pictures!

Welcome to the fire.


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 11, 2004)

*Welcome Todd...*

Very nice indeed!  Looking forward to more, and from learning some of the tips of the trade, so to speak


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 11, 2004)

Good to see you on board Todd.  Most of us are not up to that type of work, but can still admire and learn.  

Welcome.

Jim


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 11, 2004)

Welcome to the campfire Todd. Nice pictures.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 11, 2004)

*Great pictures!*

Great pictures, Todd!  We're glad you are here!

Where are your favorite places to take pictures?

BTW, for everyone else, unless I am wrong, Todd is a world-class avian taxidermist. (How many Todd Huffman's from Trinidad, Colorado can there be?)  If you ever want to see some really beautiful bird work, take a look at some of his.


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 11, 2004)

those pictures are great!


----------



## leo (Nov 12, 2004)

*Welcome Todd H*

to Woody's  

Some of us digital "auto" shooters can sure use any professional advice you want to share with us  

Awesome pics,   

leo


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 12, 2004)

*Dude!*

them are some sweet pic's

great to have ya drop in


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 12, 2004)

*sunset out west*

sunset out west


----------



## mike bell (Nov 12, 2004)

Todd,

 I was in Trinidad going to gunsmithing school from fall 91 to summer of 94.  Did you have a taxidermy shop on the south side of town somewhere?  I went to a shop with a guy I hunted with, Carter Miller.  One day I rode with him to take some ducks out to a shop and your name rings a bell.  Just wondering if that was you cause I think it was and we probly met.  After I saw some of those birds mounted, I have always wanted a couple pair of resting Wood ducks mounted in my den or office when I build a house.

I'm saving up for a digital camara for wildlife photography.  Thanks for posting those pictures.  They are awesome


----------



## pendy (Nov 12, 2004)

*Todd*

Welcome to the fire. Thanks for sharing your pictures, they are great. I would give anything if I could take pictures ilke that.


----------



## pendy (Nov 12, 2004)

*Ga-Spur*

What a beautiful sunset. Where out west was it taken?


----------



## Todd Huffman (Nov 12, 2004)

mike bell said:
			
		

> Todd,
> 
> I was in Trinidad going to gunsmithing school from fall 91 to summer of 94.  Did you have a taxidermy shop on the south side of town somewhere?  I went to a shop with a guy I hunted with, Carter Miller.  One day I rode with him to take some ducks out to a shop and your name rings a bell.  Just wondering if that was you cause I think it was and we probly met.  After I saw some of those birds mounted, I have always wanted a couple pair of resting Wood ducks mounted in my den or office when I build a house.
> 
> I'm saving up for a digital camara for wildlife photography.  Thanks for posting those pictures.  They are awesome



Hi,
Yes, that would have been me. I remember a guy named Carter Miller. I have moved since then to a larger 10 thousand sq ft studio still in Trinidad. The business still amazes me with over 1500 nationwide clients. Last year my studio produced over 6000 bird mounts.
I too started my photography with smaller consumer grade camera's. As my learning and understanding became more advanced, I found I needed better camera's and lenses to capture what my eye was looking for. 
He's a shot taken yesterday for everyone to enjoy. Wishing  
everyone a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Todd Huffman (Nov 13, 2004)

Bowbender said:
			
		

> Todd, your photos are great, nice to have you aboard. Is Trinidad any where close to CO springs? I have relatives there and was planning a trip out there, would like to see your work if it's not to far. Great pics again and welcome.
> 
> Bowbender



Hi,
The studio is about a 80 miles south of Springs.
Thanks


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 13, 2004)

Just awsome.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 13, 2004)

You got a "Wow!" out of my wife on both the woodduck & the turkey and some other sound of assent with the nuthatch.  Whenever I get to where 1 out of 200 of my shots comes out like those, then I'll feel better.  Your focus & lighting were great!  The composition was good too!

Kudos!


----------



## Duff (Nov 15, 2004)

Great pics. Welcome aboard and thanks for sharing. Keep em coming.

 What power zoom do you use for wildlife photo.?

Also, what power zoom would you recommend for an amature when taking pics of wildlife?


----------



## DSGB (Nov 18, 2004)

Awesome pictures, Todd! Really like the Woodduck.

Ga-spur,
That picture looks familiar. Have you posted it on here before? Looks great!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 18, 2004)

Geez.  I'm never posting another pic....   
Obviously incredible.  I'm not sure how you kept that amount detail for posting but it's really impressive.  I've got a beaver pond in my backyard and though I tried to get some good pics, those darn wood ducks do NOT cooperate!    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 18, 2004)

It's posted in several places on this board .


----------

